# Know of a good "over" mitten with wrist leashes?



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Level Half Pipe Mitt Xcr. Larger cuff with a pull string. Wrist lease you don't notice when on you hand. Built in wrist guard that you can remove if you wish. Removable glove type liner. Gore-tex. Kevlar tip and thumb. I'm on my third season of the glove version and they still look almost brand new.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My reccomendation is the Dakine Element Mitts. They have all of the features you are looking for, plus they're super warm and waterproof. Mine are on their third season and still going strong.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

john doe said:


> Level Half Pipe Mitt Xcr. Larger cuff with a pull string. Wrist lease you don't notice when on you hand. Built in wrist guard that you can remove if you wish. Removable glove type liner. Gore-tex. Kevlar tip and thumb. I'm on my third season of the glove version and they still look almost brand new.


I also have a Level Halfpipe Mitt, great gauntlet style mitten. 3 of my group half it.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

REALLY appreciating the recommendations!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I got a pair of leather swany's and I couldn't recommend them enough, there on their 4th season and still going strong.
But you just need to look for gauntlet style mitts.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

I just copped a pair of Dakine Titan Mitts and they are the BEES KNEES!!! I have the shittiest circulation in America and even these mitts kept my hands nice and toasty in pretty cold conditions. They are Gore-Tex (can't get more waterproof than that) and at $65.00, they are probably the most affordable for what they do.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

LukeRyan said:


> I just copped a pair of Dakine Titan Mitts and they are the BEES KNEES!!! I have the shittiest circulation in America and even these mitts kept my hands nice and toasty in pretty cold conditions. They are Gore-Tex (can't get more waterproof than that) and at $65.00, they are probably the most affordable for what they do.


Titans have a a leash?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

kenshapiro2002 said:


> Titans have a a leash?


Yes they! I just won some like 2 weeks ago from my local shop and they are the shit!


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

These have a safety leash and a safety clip, are gore tex and have great long gauntlets (to go over your jacket) and come with liners. pretty dang cheap too and bloody warm!

On Sale Burton Gore-Tex Mittens True Black up to 40% off



LukeRyan said:


> and at $65.00, they are probably the most affordable for what they do.


 dont mean to piss on your chips mate but if he's after price and box ticking here...obviously we cant compare warmth but im plenty toasty, your ones look fantastic too...spoilt for choice!


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

smokebelch109 said:


> These have a safety leash and a safety clip, are gore tex and have great long gauntlets (to go over your jacket) and come with liners. pretty dang cheap too and bloody warm!
> 
> On Sale Burton Gore-Tex Mittens True Black up to 40% off
> 
> dont mean to piss on your chips mate but if he's after price and* box ticking* here...obviously we cant compare warmth but im plenty toasty, your ones look fantastic too...*spoilt for choice!*


No idea what you just said!:yahoo:


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

yeah poorly written my bad. dont drink and type,

box ticking = fits all his criteria. which they both do, my suggestion being cheaper though.

He has so many good options to choose from he's 'Spoilt for choice' its a british saying. doesn't translate? maybe i should stop and edit my post tomorrow


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

smokebelch109 said:


> yeah poorly written my bad. dont drink and type,
> 
> box ticking = fits all his criteria. which they both do, my suggestion being cheaper though.
> 
> He has so many good options to choose from he's 'Spoilt for choice' its a british saying. doesn't translate? maybe i should stop and edit my post tomorrow


 Gotcha...makes sense...just didn't get the colloquial stuff.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Voila'*

Search over...thanks guys. After all of your input, I was down to three mittens:

Dakine Legacy $60
Sway X-Change $94
Burton Gore Tex $70

Just grabbed a pair of brand new Dakine Legacy's on eBay for $31

Ken


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

A lot of these gloves are very similar - Dakine, Burton, North Face, etc. all have/had them in various color schemes, either as finger gloves or mittens or both. They all come from the same manufacturer/sourcing company in China.

Pretty decent gloves/mittens actually. Not the longest lasting, but pretty decent quality overall. Enough insulation for the milder days and when it gets colder you can wear the liners inside them. Gauntlet is nice and long enough to keep the pow out. Good thing about GoreTex is that even if the liners (which are normally not water or wind proof) get wet, the moisture will evaporate through the breathable GoreTex layer.


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> A lot of these gloves are very similar - Dakine, Burton, North Face, etc. all have/had them in various color schemes, either as finger gloves or mittens or both. They all come from the same manufacturer/sourcing company in China.
> 
> Pretty decent gloves/mittens actually. Not the longest lasting, but pretty decent quality overall. Enough insulation for the milder days and when it gets colder you can wear the liners inside them. Gauntlet is nice and long enough to keep the pow out. Good thing about GoreTex is that even if the liners (which are normally not water or wind proof) get wet, the moisture will evaporate through the breathable GoreTex layer.



From my experience the GoreTex stuff isn't very breathable, there are other materials that are just as waterproof but more breathable.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hestra heli mitt. Hands down best glove iv'e ever worn.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Hestra heli mitt. Hands down best glove iv'e ever worn.


We're gonna need a list of every mitt you've ever worn.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

I picked up a nice pair of Swany toasters - no leashes but they have a zip on the side so you can release your fingers. No need to take the mitts off.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

mikez said:


> I picked up a nice pair of Swany toasters - no leashes but they have a zip on the side so you can release your fingers. No need to take the mitts off.


Zip on the side seems to be an infraction into insulation, also letting the heat out when you do answer the phone. No?


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Hestra heli mitt. Hands down best glove iv'e ever worn.


It's a mitt, so how is it the best glove you've ever worn?

To contribute, I will agree with you but recommend the Hestra 3 finger mitt.









Outdoor Research also makes a good 3 finger mitt.


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

I too wear the Dakine Titans and find them very toasty.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Karpediem said:


> It's a mitt, so how is it the best glove you've ever worn?
> 
> To contribute, I will agree with you but recommend the Hestra 3 finger mitt.
> 
> ...


That's a glitt...or a muv.:yahoo:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Level gloves makes an over mitt with a leash.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bought the Dakine Legacys. Guess folks are reading the beginning if the thread and still responding. Thanks ya'll.


----------



## gabe (Jan 8, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> My reccomendation is the Dakine Element Mitts. They have all of the features you are looking for, plus they're super warm and waterproof. Mine are on their third season and still going strong.


same here :thumbsup:


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

kenshapiro2002 said:


> Zip on the side seems to be an infraction into insulation, also letting the heat out when you do answer the phone. No?


Potentially, but I haven't noticed - they come with liner gloves (though now I'm thinking I'll probably need one of those e liner glove things to actually answer my phone).


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

the liners with e tips are nice. I would avoid the white version of the gloves recommended above. Saw a video yesterday of skier caught in an avalanche, they were able to find his red glove barely sticking out above the snow and get to him faster. With a white glove they might not have seen his hand and who knows how long it would have taken them to find him.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

kenshapiro2002 said:


> Bought the Dakine Legacys. Guess folks are reading the beginning if the thread and still responding. Thanks ya'll.


Got them in the mail today and NO FREAKIN' LEASH !:dizzy: Anybody got some beat up gloves or mitts you can cut the leashes off of and send 'em my way?


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

The Burton Gore Tex Mitt's definitely have a leash bud


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

smokebelch109 said:


> The Burton Gore Tex Mitt's definitely have a leash bud


Welll...the Legacys definitely do not.:thumbsdown:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I just hand sew in a old shoe lace and use a slip knot on a pair of OR mitts...takes like 10 minutes.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

LukeRyan said:


> I just copped a pair of Dakine Titan Mitts and they are the BEES KNEES!!! I have the shittiest circulation in America and even these mitts kept my hands nice and toasty in pretty cold conditions. They are Gore-Tex (can't get more waterproof than that) and at $65.00, they are probably the most affordable for what they do.


I can vouch for the Titan Mits. I am always looking to upgrade stuff and just can't justify the purchase of another mitten. These puppies are great.


----------



## riziger (Dec 1, 2012)

Just got the Dakine Titan Mitts and absolutely love them. Have all the things you'd want. leash, over cuff etc. Only con is the palm rubbertec freezing slightly on a long cold day but it doesn't really impede movement.


----------

